

Thunderbolt: How it works, and what it means for eSata and USB - jfruh
http://www.itworld.com/networking/204673/thunderbolt-beyond-usb-and-esata

======
ggchappell
One big issue that I don't see addressed in this article: the plug. I can plug
my memory stick and my USB drive into any computer sold today. Presumably
there will be USB 4.0 someday, and it will still be plug-compatible.

But Thunderbolt isn't. Apple doesn't seem to mind changing the plug type for
every new computer they produce, but for the rest of us it's a bit annoying.

